# Sticky  The Digging Rules:



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

this is a Sticky at the ridemonkey forum 

THE DIGGING RULES:

1. *Trail Boss* is person (or persons) who started the spot from nothing, or took over when previous Trail Boss resigned (by moving out of town or something).

2. *Diggers* are people who regularly dig with the Trail Boss to build new lines and maintain/change existing ones.

3.* Digging* refers to actually digging new dirt and significant maintenance work. It does not refer to "tweaking" lips or "re-shaping" things you don't like or "don't flow" for you. Lip shape and transition design are the privilege of the Trail Boss. If he's a new school steep tranny rider, then that's how it is. If he's a DH'er who wants big flat trannies, then that's how it is.

4. *Newb Ettiquette*. If you show up to a spot while Diggers and/or Trail Boss is digging, you dig before riding. This applies whether you are a grom or a pro. Be chill. Don't talk too much, just dig. More wheelbarrows filled is more respect you are earning. Do not offer to "fix lips" or other design changes. Just fill wheelbarrows, carry buckets of water, etc. If you show up and Trail Boss and Diggers are not present, it is generally permissible to do very basic maintenance like watering (be careful if someone's hose water is being used)--DO NOT CHANGE ANYTHING.

5. *Locals *are are riders who regularly ride the trails. Sometimes they dig, sometimes they don't. Don't ask a local for permission to change something. If you're new, you don't know what relationship they have to the Trail Boss or Diggers.

6. *Pirating* is where a large group of new riders find a spot that another Trail Boss and Diggers built (and has not been abandoned) and proceed to ride there a lot and begin digging without consulting Trail Boss.

7. *Abandoned* spot is one that was built but has been completely un-ridden and un-maintained for a substantial period of time. Not just the rainy season, or not just several weeks so grass is growing. Generally you can ride there (depending on the attitude level) but you cannot change things. You can do basic maintenance like watering and patching. Eventually, the spot can become yours, but give it a while.

8. *Repairing Damage* done by yourself or others is expected and does not require specific permission. If you take a chunk out of a landing or otherwise mess it up, of if there are ruts from people riding while muddy, put your bike down and go fix it. (If you don't know how to fix it, ask).

9. *Picking Up Trash* other people's trash is appreciated, and hauling out your own is required.

10. *Maintenance* is watering (or baililing water out of pits if you're in a rainy area), sweeping away leaves, picking up trash left by others etc. (Sweeping dust off of dry jumps is not as cool as actually hauling the water to re-wet the jump, which will settle the dust AND re-pack it when ridden).

11.* Secrecy*. Don't tell others about a spot unless specifically authorized by Trail Boss, or it's a "public" spot, meaning paid for by a City etc. not simply 'on public land.' Pictures/Video of super-secret spots is forbidden. Pictures/Video of semi-secret spots is okay as long as you tell no one (or even hint) where it is.

12. *Riding* is done only after you have demonstrated appropriate willingness to Maintain, Repair, Pick Up Trash, and Dig. Sometimes a spot will have enough diggers, so maintenance, repair, and picking up trash is enough that is required.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Some North Shore/Oahu type of stuff.


----------



## motts (Oct 9, 2005)

If you're asked to grab a shovel, "I don't have time is not an excuse." You're there, you have time. Don't wonder why people give you attitude or accidentally leave a shovel in the landing if you're not helping.
At a minimum, say thanks to diggers and offer a hand. Our spot is pretty out in the open and I realize a lot of people won't help, but a little appreciation goes a long way.


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

rules to live by


----------



## TortugaTonta (Jun 14, 2004)

One more, and I'm not sure how it should fit in.

A certain level of respect between trail bosses and diggers from different trails.

If guys show up at my trails and I know they have trails that they work their asses off on, I don't really expect them to dig, lets have a sesh and have some fun. That way I know I am allways welcome at their trails. Maybe we could call it "street cred" best way to earn some respect and pay some dues is to have a fun and legit set that the core riders in your area know about.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

i don't know why but i was laughing while reading this. "the first rule of trail digging is you don't talk about trail digging" ha ha. i thought it was a joke at first

i guess it just seems weird because the stuff around me has been there forever and there are no people who have an attitude like this is my trail, you can only ride and dig if i let you. people who have never been there can dig or not. they don't have to earn it. its nice but they don't have to. i could care less if im working on a line and others are jumping the line next to me. they might only come out to jump once or twice a season. i would rather they ride if thats the case. all i need is a thanks and if they help then even better.
when you start getting strict rules like only ride and dig when the trail boss allows and don't talk to them and just move dirt and water for them then it becomes work and not fun. if the trail boss is really that anal then leave him to his trails and move on to the next ones or go build your own. 
i have a line me and my friend built at the local place and i don't go stand by it and yell at people who are hitting it because the landing is a little loose and they didn't take time to pack it in. 
im also sure that the people who built one of the other lines at our local place (Motts) wouldn't care if they cought me packing in the landings or filling in the groove in the lip of the jump. i go there different times then them and this place needs constant lovin (very sandy).

i believe trail digging is something you should have a passion for and if you really enjoy it then you don't really care if other people are not digging. if the "bosses" really like to have it their way then they probably would rather do it themselves because it usually takes more time to fix mistakes than it does to do it yourself.

ok im done, ill probably get some crap for this but its ok, im a digger but do it for everyone's enjoyment so while ill probably get flammed on the interweb for being too nice, i get all the thanks i need having fun hitting my line and having the occasional rider thank me.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

I've recieved lip before just showing up on foot and checking it out with my little cousin before. He had never seen that kind of stuff before and loves to ride bikes, so I decided to show him HIS local trails. At the time he was 8 and explaining to him why these guys are being rude to us was pretty stupid. It has happened more times than not, dudes just can't seem to be cool about it. I would never just show up and ride without talking to the majority of the guys there. Dealt with plenty of this mentality during my skating, blading, and bmx years. It's one thing that drew me to mountain bikes. The bro vibe was everywhere. I work hard everyday and I respect a person who also works hard everyday. But don't be a d!ck, it's uneccesary. You work hard to keep your trail tight so it is only right to take pride in your work. If some punk kid is tearing up your stuff, ask him to grab a shovel and some water and just show him how to fix it. Invite him out on work days, tell him where to get shovels and buckets on sale, just be cool. Then bring up your rules. Everyone is on bicycles after all, no need to make someone feel like sh!t. If that fool is being a total retard than put him in his place, especially if he refuses to help. But if not, help him out and offer him some advice and how you like to keep your trails. Any decent person can respect that. 

I'd rather deal with security guards on a nice street session than other dudes on bikes being jerks about their, for lack of a better term, "club" and their "rules". Again, if someone is being an idiot, let them know. If nnot, be cool. 

Bubba, 
I'm sure we might get some lip but it's the way it goes. I'm glad to know that someone else can be open to a wide range of people enjoying a day on a bike. There is enough bmx/mtb attitude around without making it worse. Dig and ride, it's simple.... I prefer riding street but I have NO problem helping people out with their dirt. Most of the time I will usually dig until it's done and then roll out to ride street anyway. But giving a people a place to go AND keeping it, is always important.


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

It's good to see a clearly defined set of rule and I agree with them for the most part. I also agree with Tortuga on the fellow digger exception. I ride at his spot a lot and I try to help out and dig as much as I can, but he understands that I have my own spot to maintain and build at. I try to follow the same rules with my spot I don't really expect that people come out and slave at my trail. Just dig somewhere!


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

first thing i said to the guy who started this sweet spot i found out about on satuday was "so when are you digging and do you need help?"

haha

great thread


----------



## WaveDude (Jan 14, 2004)

Rules to live by. Some do, some don't. Ride all you want but if you mess something up, fix it.

I don't show anyone where the shovels are unless they can be trusted to dig in the right spots, shape properly, and NOT change up existing lines.

Buckets and brooms and water cans are not hidden for those that want to take the initiative to maintain.


----------



## iridexc (Sep 21, 2008)

nice set of rules, couse our little dj park is so mediocre it barely matters


----------



## TortugaTonta (Jun 14, 2004)

This is what happened at some local trails when people started messin with the lips, I was scared so I just hung back with the camera rollin....


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

^ I'm so jumping over someone swinging a shovel once I get this boot off!!!


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

climbingbubba said:


> . . . .
> i guess it just seems weird *because the stuff around me has been there forever *and there are no people who have an attitude like this is my trail, you can only ride and dig if i let you. people who have never been there can dig or not. they don't have to earn it. its nice but they don't have to. i could care less if im working on a line and others are jumping the line next to me. they might only come out to jump once or twice a season. i would rather they ride if thats the case. all i need is a thanks and if they help then even better. . . ..


i hear you, but the RULES are not about having an attitude and being an a jerk. it's about respect to people who have put hundreds of hours into building what you are riding.

try building a new spot from scratch in the woods by yourself (not just ride what has been there forever) and then maybe you'll see where these "rules" are coming from.


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

Damn I just want a bike that does badass burnouts!


----------



## spcarter (Nov 17, 2007)

The way I see it, if you ride there a lot then you should help dig and maintain. for me, building helps me understand how the line/trail should flow and makes me better/faster on it. 

As for me I help dig when ever theres a publicized session or when I see someone out there but don't when I'm the only one because my college owns the land (publicized trail system with some secret spots) and I don't want to build something and see it get torn down because the school hired trail boss doesn't like it (he doesn't bike just XC skis, and he has torn stuff down before).


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

no fufs or abubakas on lips especially when they are soft. I am looking out for someone with specialized tires and no respect.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

What are you supposed to do if you've been riding a set of jumps for about a year never really meeting anyone and then one day you notice a lot of work has been done but the people who did the work have no idea what they are doing and all the lips are basicly ground up rock chunks that don't pack but it must have been lots of work.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

DJskeet said:


> What are you supposed to do if you've been riding a set of jumps for about a year never really meeting anyone and then one day you notice a lot of work has been done but the people who did the work have no idea what they are doing and all the lips are basicly ground up rock chunks that don't pack but it must have been lots of work.


Punctuation is your friend.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

cmc4130 said:


> i hear you, but the RULES are not about having an attitude and being an a jerk. it's about respect to people who have put hundreds of hours into building what you are riding.
> 
> try building a new spot from scratch in the woods by yourself (not just ride what has been there forever) and then maybe you'll see where these "rules" are coming from.


if you read all of my post you will see that i did build my own line. it was me and one friend who didn't even ride, he just wanted to help. we spent alot of hours building it. i understand the work that goes into things, i also have spent alot of time maintaining FR trails around here and as i stated earlier, a thank you is more then enough from someone riding the stuff i build/worked on.

riding is supposed to be fun, if someone's attitude ruins someone elses ride then that is lame. if your going to be lame about your trails then don't do everyone a favor and keep them secret.


----------



## freebird79 (Feb 16, 2005)

Climing Bubba your from the salt lake area right? I think I know the trails you are talking about (istreet) ....oops the secret is out.. there is a reason why those jumps are sandy and haggard.. NOBODY Maintains them..

Trust me there are plenty of real djs around if you know where to look..


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

freebird79 said:


> Climing Bubba your from the salt lake area right? I think I know the trails you are talking about (istreet) ....oops the secret is out.. there is a reason why those jumps are sandy and haggard.. NOBODY Maintains them..
> 
> Trust me there are plenty of real djs around if you know where to look..


I street is in no way a secret, exactly how it should be, anyone can come and ride. Yes it is sandy but thats utah, go ride any of the trails in the middle of the summer and you will have sand on them. its like complaining about the red bull rampage site because it loose. also have you been up to istreet lately? alot of work has gone into it recently. 
i realize there are other dirt jumps around (tanner and PC) but i street is unique because anyone can ride there. people on bmx and people on full on dh bikes can ride together. plus there is room for anyone to build a line. its not some compact place that only a few lines can be made.

but i guess one mans trash is another mans treasure eh?


----------



## kitsapfreerider (Nov 26, 2007)

Tank you, i had a a section i had tweeked and built single handedly for two years. Some punk desided he didn't like the way my trannys were set up and over night f'ed everything up.


----------



## DSSK (Mar 24, 2007)

same thing happend to our trails, only they made the jumps smaller, yeah thats right SMALLER so they could ride over them. WTF? 

We would start rebuilding every so often, but we could never get in more than solid 4 pack in before they would strike again.

One time we showed up to rebuild and one of the culprits was there, he made the mistake of running off without his bike... a new Huffy, my friend then proceeded to do some "frame work" on it with a large rock we found nearby.


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

DSSK said:


> same thing happend to our trails, only they made the jumps smaller, yeah thats right SMALLER so they could ride over them. WTF?
> 
> We would start rebuilding every so often, but we could never get in more than solid 4 pack in before they would strike again.
> 
> One time we showed up to rebuild and one of the culprits was there, he made the mistake of running off without his bike... a new Huffy, my friend then proceeded to do some "frame work" on it with a large rock we found nearby.


Thats not cool dude, just talk to the guy, dont kill his ride.


----------



## dcompton94 (Jan 1, 2009)

any DJ's in the lincoln/Omaha area?


----------



## michaelblade (Oct 18, 2006)

*Secret Secret Spot*

Where I ride I never see a trail boss or even other riders. The last track got leveled recently.But there are some new lips at the cliff edge. There is a lower section that the dozers can't get to. There's a triple set of doubles ending with a tabletop. I'm building a big tabletop nearby. One young kid is riding it so that makes me the Trailboss. Wish I had some diggers. It's hard work. I doubt if many other 62 yr olds are doing what I do.I love hitting the jumps and I'm getting better and more confident. No one to ride with because my few friends that ride are XC WWeenies. The solitude is good.Like being the only one out when the waves are good. The info in this forum is great.


----------



## SacredYeti (Aug 24, 2011)

If you go there, offer help. If no one is around or they don't need it, ride. If you jack something up, fix it. As far as building new, go for it, f' permission. Just don't add new to the existing trail w/o consulting someone there first, and sure as hell DO NOT remove stuff that's been there longer than you :madman: . You litter, we ban you. Questions?

Imo, I ride w/ an entrenching tool on my camel back so it's obvious I bring help with. If some clown came up to me and gave me lip and that "trail boss" crap it'd just be the bird and keep riding/maintaining.


----------



## Hair Face (Dec 29, 2011)

Sweet thread. I guess I was once a trailboss back in my younger dirt jumping days! I grew up on an Air force base and me and my buddies had all sorts of trails in the woods.


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

I started a trail about 5-7 yrs ago with a couple of mates, we only dig every so often over the yrs many kids/teens have come to ride our spot. My mates have moved interstate & I've taken on sole responsibility for up keep & building new jumps. The kids that have come to ride have also brought shovels with them to dig i don't mind one bit as long as they don't try & knock the jump size down to suit their skill level, heck I went out of my way to build some smaller easier stuff to cater for the little kids/wimpy teens/adults lol. I'm always getting thanks from others most say I'm a legend & vice versa I give thanks to those who come dig/ ride.
if I find that the stuff the kids have built isn't quite right I let them know that they're doing a good job but however, here's some pointers in how to build it properly usually followed by a physical demonstration on how to do it.


----------



## FLCL (Nov 30, 2012)

dcompton94 said:


> any DJ's in the lincoln/Omaha area?


i havnt found any yet, asked many riders and shop owners
its sad that there is no interest in it around here
or they dont want to put in the hard work


----------



## si618 (Apr 10, 2012)

michaelblade said:


> It's hard work. I doubt if many other 62 yr olds are doing what I do. I love hitting the jumps and I'm getting better and more confident.


Respect! Just passed 40 and seriously hope I'm still able to ride and hit jumps at 62.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

DIY (do it yourself). Words to live by!


----------



## tylermodlin09 (Apr 11, 2019)

I love stories like these and it's great that you are doing these great things for your community


----------

